# Miter Saw Hex Nut



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would suggest these, not just regular channel locks. These will grab better than vise grips.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 6" Ridgid pipe wrench that solvs problems like that. Vice grips are for squeezing stuff and screwing things up.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with Jim as for type of tool.
My personal preference would be:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012KGATW...TF8&colid=3SACDN5VTVIGP&coliid=I1ORWDVI33VJOI


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the nut is big enough--you might try filing or grinding some new flats---might get you going----


----------

